# Smith & Wesson 44 magnum 29-4



## jdottley (Mar 19, 2013)

I am looking for information on a Smith & Wesson 29-4 44 Magnum that I bought in 1989. I can't seem to find any information on the internet about it and Smith & Wesson wasn't any help. It has a 6" barrel, blued finish, African cocobolo wood grips, red ramp front sight and white outline rear sight. The product code I have listed for the pistol in my inventory corresponds to a 29-5 but it is clearly stamped 29-4. It has 44 magnum stamped on one side of the barrel. It also has a bust of Horace Smith and Daniel Wesson etched in gold on the sideplate and the Smith and Wesson logo on the other side. I also have it listed as a special order on my inventory. I would appreciate any information about this pistol, especially it's value.


----------

